# صور مشاريع تخرج



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يناير 2010)

صور من مشاريع تخرج

قسم الهندسة المعمارية كلية الهندسة بالمطرية-جامعةحلوان


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

دى مشاريع جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (12 يناير 2010)

فكر معماري جديد ومختلف ومميز .........شكرا لك


----------



## hermione (13 يناير 2010)

الله ينور عليكم المشاريع جميله جدا


----------



## al araby 82 (14 يناير 2010)

الله على الابداع الجميل


----------



## ARCH ABEER (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير و ياريت دائما يكةن في هيك مشاركات مشان تعم الفاءدة للجميع


----------



## architect98 (15 يناير 2010)

المشاريع رائعه..ماشاء الله


----------



## سراب القاضي (15 يناير 2010)

المشاريع جميلة والموضوع اجمل
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات


----------

